# Which Camping Club Card?



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Although I've done a lot of camping - tent, tug and, now, motorhome - in this country, I'm a newby for foreign motorhoming. I recently went on two trips (on my own - brave or what?) to Belgium and then Berlin. At each campsite, when I booked in I either paid in advance - fine - or was asked to leave either my passport or my camping card as security.

Which camping card is this, or does it vary from site to site? Where do I get one and is it expensive?

As you can imagine, when I was on my own and wandering round what I still think of as East Germany, I wasn't too happy without my passport, in case the Stasi picked me up....Well, you know what I mean.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The card is question is a Camping Card International (CCI)

You can get them from the clubs and used to be able to get them from the RAC. They cost a few pounds each year and are an insurance card. If you leave without paying then the campsite can - I assume- claim from CCI. there are other 3rd party benefits to you from having the insurance.

Some campsites give a discount if you present one.

See:

CCI

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCI*

Hi

In this country, when visitors from overseas arrive on site, (CCC) they are charged as members if the have the CCI card. On the flip side then, as suggested by Grizzly, you may get a discount overseas.

Russell


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Card*

Got mine from the CCC for about £5. Left in on site in Murcia earlier this year :? Better than leaving your passport though.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Also got mine from ccc have used it all over Europe another thing I would not be without . Has your passport No and address so no need to leave passport also you get a discount on a lot of campsites which is another advantage


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*ACSI*

I also use an ACSI card which does off season cheap rates for a lot of sites all around europe. I have saved loads using it. 5 nights on Lake Garda @ 14 euro a night, and that was in September.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Great, chaps and chapesses! :wink: 

There are terrific advantages to being a paid-up member of this forum. I'll apply for a CCI ready for the new season. 

Mind you, since Mrs. Roy will presumably be accompanying me after her retirement, I could always leave her at reception instead of a passport.....

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

framptoncottrell said:


> Mind you, since Mrs. Roy will presumably be accompanying me after her retirement, I could always leave her at reception instead of a passport.....


I can just see you trying to explain this one to the campsite gardien....!

G


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are travelling outside of the high season an ACSI card is a must, camps charges can be drastically reduced. If you have a laptop on your travels buy the cd to accompany the card and book, we found this invaluable. At one site we stayed three nights at 14 euro per night instead of the advertised price of 27 euro.

I don't know how mush we saved in total on our last trip which finished last Sunday, but it was many times the cost of the card and the cd.

One good point of both the book and the card is that both give dates of the sites being open and the facilities offered, essential in our case as the boss is disabled. We planned our route then found the campsites at stopping intervals which offered the facilities requred. A lot of sites seem to open late and close early ( mid to late September ).


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We have a CCI card, and never had to show our passport once in 5 months.

Some sites offer a discount for CCI holders, though this is usally only for the pitch, not services. The ACSI card price is inclusive of services (showers & Elect)

Take both cards and you should be able to save yourself a few bob.

Doug


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello again
I use both cards cci and asci when the mrs is with me the acsi works out best and when not the cci seems to work out a bit cheaper. As every one says though its better than leaving your passport.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Devonidiot is spot on ACSI is the largest discount card in Europe and the only one I bother with as it has save me a fortune. 
Met a tugger on a campsite in France who had been going back to the same site for 3 years with his CCC card. I stopped for a week and got the bigger discount! www.vircarious-shop.co.uk sell the book with the card and its out next month.

We stayed at a site Narbonne for 3 weeks at €14 a night others were paying €23 so we saved the cost of the book/card in just 2 nights.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

My Passport states (on page 2) that it "must not be passed to an unauthorised person"

I doubt if a campsite manager/employee has ever been "authorised". By whom?

So if asked for Passport I refuse and point out the Notes on page 2. I've always handed over one of CC Card, C&CC Card or ASCI card. Never had a CCI Card. Never had a problem.

(writing this whilst nervously listening to Chavski match on 5Live) :roll: :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> (writing this whilst nervously listening to Chavski match on 5Live)


YES YES YES111111111

(I know it's off topic but what the Hell!"!

(Stevie G is Magic!


----------

